# The late great O.D. Wilson ... Tribute



## turbobusa (Jun 14, 2013)

A tribute to O.D. Wilson - YouTube







Check out the hold out about 3/4 into vid.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 14, 2013)

Wow what an idividual. Love the barge pull and the craZy other feats of strengh. 1000lb+ squat.. That's what I'm talkin about!! Ib


----------



## dorian777 (Jun 16, 2013)

He would have won the WSM except for all that damn runnin' around.  He was one strong dude!


----------

